# So deprived!!!



## trinistylz2002 (Dec 15, 2004)

I've never, ever, driven anything that had serious power behind it. Can you believe that?? :loser: I love street racing and i'm a die hard import fan, especially nissans, but just never got an opportunity to drive something with some serious power to it. The only thing that i've driven was a automatic corvette for about 3 seconds cause i was parking it for a customer. 

So i ask all the people with powerful, face peeling, brute force of a machine, what's it like. Or what is the most powerful car you've gotten a chance to drive??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

2000 max gle :thumbdwn: ...............been driven in a cuda......that was fun
ps dont talk about street racing.....thats a no no here


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

fastest thing ive ever driven...GSX750

but as far as cars go...driven a 12-sec stang
got a ride in a Hennessey Viper


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Check this out, I Got to drive a Corvette Z06, a SABB 9-5 Aero, a Lexus GS400, and a Hummer H2 just to name a few. It's all free and all you need is a valid drivers licence. Most of the cars you can drive by yourself, the CTS-V and the Z06 had a professional driver in the passenger seat helping you out. And they are all on small tracks, except the Z06 wich is on a larger track. When I drove the Z06 the guy kept telling me to go faster!, faster!, FASTER!!!. I couldn't belive that how fast he wanted me to drive, I was going as fast as I could. But anyways try it out if you can.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

my mom tried to get me to go to that
id rather not be hassled into buying a GM


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

> Thank you for your interest in attending AutoShow in Motion. There are currently no events remaining on our 2004 AutoShow in Motion schedule. Please check back soon as we prepare to launch the 2005 AutoShow in Motion schedule, which will include more events and more cities than ever before.


damn. sounds really cool tho


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

They send you some stuff in the mail, and that's it. No pressure at all, on the survey just fill out that you are not looking into buying a car for another 5 years. I was not hassled at all not at the track and not at home.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ah well
i guess i missed out

would be nice to drive a Z06...but thats all id be interested in


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i wouldn't mind driving all the cars..........its just the z06 is the only car i would want to buy. i hate the hummer but since you "off road" it i have no problem with that. and im a huge fan of the saab 9-3 i think its a really handsome looking car


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Fastest car I drove was a 98 or 99 Acura Integra GSR  No mind numbing power, but I did enjoy the drive...


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Fastest car ive driven is a 12 sec tsi talon and a 240 with a sr20det swap :thumbup: .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I drove a 2002 C5 6speed vette with the t-tops off.

Oh, and if I had admin powers I'd ban you for blatantly stating you love streetracing. I hope Darwin claims you this year for that.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I drove a 2002 C5 6speed vette with the t-tops off.
> 
> Oh, and if I had admin powers I'd ban you for blatantly stating you love streetracing. I hope Darwin claims you this year for that.


oh simma he's a noob :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys don't even want to know what I get to drive on a daily basis. So far, the wildest car I've driven is a 900HP Dodge Viper.


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Fastest car ive driven in hmmm.... my car :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Ive driven a 9 second drag car, a fully built 56 Chevy Coupe with a 100 shot of NOS. Needless to say I didnt think i was ready to dip into the throttle, but it sure was fun to ride around in!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

hmmm...
took an audi S4 (ttv6) up to 145 really quickly
hit 135 in my 88 300zx that I used to have
ridden shotgun in my old bosses 92 mustang that was about 500hp with a 200shot of nos... I thought that was fast then...
I got to ride shotgun in a 96 supra with a single turbo mod that was dynoed at over 650hp and 700+lbft at the wheels...now that was fast. Accleration was so hard that you could not pull your head out of the seat and every thing just became a big tunnel blur. Hes hit mid 10s consistently.

On a whole other scale...when I came back from nicaragua this summer we flew on a plane from houston to omaha that was one of those leer jet style planes. Now thats fun. Accelerates so quickly and turns so sharp its almost like a passenger fighter jet.


----------



## trinistylz2002 (Dec 15, 2004)

Binger said:


> hmmm...
> took an audi S4 (ttv6) up to 145 really quickly
> hit 135 in my 88 300zx that I used to have
> ridden shotgun in my old bosses 92 mustang that was about 500hp with a 200shot of nos... I thought that was fast then...
> ...


That supra sounded serious!! Now that's what i'm talking about! Sorry for mentioning st.racing.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hyabusa...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Alright, I just drove a 2005 C6 6speed corvette. By far the fastest thing I've ever driven.

OMFG.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....fast car I've been in was at the Richard Petty racing school.......F'n awesome. NOW....I WASN'T driving, but I really don't care.....you still feel the power....worth all 95 bucks!! Even if it was for only 2.5 minutes.

Only thing I remember is the smell of rubber.....and me thinking..."Holy SH*T, were gonna hit the wall!!!" (never did).


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

My 87 300ZX. I don't know how fast it is but deffinately low 13's


----------

